# Just ordered Anova SV



## gnatboy911 (Jan 23, 2017)

Well, thanks to this forum, and some careful idea pitching to the head financial officer (wife) I ordered an Anova Sous Vide tonight.  I've read a lot of positive reviews of them.  I'm hoping for some tasty meals.

Also thinking I can get some things prepared the night before, then late afternoon the wife can put them in the pot and turn it on. So when I get home from work all I have to do is a quick sear of the meat and we're good to go.

The wife currently stays home with our 8 month old son.  And she hates to cook, so I do all the cooking.  I convinced her that I'd do the prep, and all she had to do was turn it on in the water.

Hoping for the best,

Nate.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm sure your going to like your new toy.

I've been experimenting with mine & there are so many uses for these units.

Have fun!

Al


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jan 26, 2017)

Amazon claims it should be here tomorrow...  Can't wait!  Maybe I'll pull a big chunk of meat out of the freezer so it can go overnight for dinner Saturday.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 26, 2017)

If you got the wifi model you don't even have to have her turn it on!


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jan 26, 2017)

Dang, that is true.  I didn't get the WiFi model...couldn't really think of a reason.  Now I'm wishing I'd have gone big time with the WiFi!


----------



## remsr (Jan 27, 2017)

So far I have only had time to warm up some pre smoked beef ribs and cook a hamburger but I am impressed. It can't take the place of smoking but it sure turns out some good eats, also an exelent tool for heating up pre smoked foods that we vacuum pack and freeze every year. You will get your money's worth out of it. 

Randy,


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jan 27, 2017)

20170127_174057.jpg



__ gnatboy911
__ Jan 27, 2017






Look what came today


----------



## boomerangg22 (Jan 27, 2017)

nice. hope it works good for you. got my eye on one myself.


----------



## remsr (Jan 28, 2017)

Going for the Sous Vide brussel sprouts tomorrow, the boss is doing a pork roast in the oven. I would like to put it in one of the smokers but she is recovering from cancer and some foods are not good for her recovery. Smoked foods is one of them. Can you imagine that? Smoked  cuisine should be the cure. Fortunately she can have smoked foods just not a lot. 

Randy,


----------

